# How Many Scored



## Trigger259

How many of you guys harvested a gobbler this year~!!!!!~

"My AM alarm is the Gobble of that Ol Tom"


----------



## quackattack

My stepdad and I went out for the opener and he got one, standing 10 yards off the road with 4 hens, just stood there so he shot it. I prefer calling them in and the fun of that so I didn't get one. I ended up calling 2 in from about 150 yards they came to about 20 yards but i couldn't get a clear shot and they were too close together I didn't want to hit them both so I chose not to shoot. I won't make it out this weekend but forsure next weekend. 
1 Down 1 to go!
:beer:


----------



## dblkluk

Got mine. Still need to call one in for the wife, though.


----------



## Trapper62

My 13 year old harvested his first this past saturday - 21 # - 8 1/2 inch beard. We had a blast. I'd post a pick but not sure how to do it on this board?


----------



## Str8Shooter

My brother and I went out on sunday of the second weekend. Got two Toms 21# and 22#.


----------



## Springer

A guy just down the street from me was taking pics of one he shot today. in this wind even, he said he called and he came running in. Shot it with his muzzle loader. 18# r.


----------



## take EM' close

I managed a jake the first day of the season over in the Black Hills. We have been over there for 4 years and came home empty handed so I made a deal that I would shoot at the first bearded turkey that moved....and I was successful...FINALLY!! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

Heading out this weekend for the first time this year! Will keep you posted...

mike


----------



## Trapper62

Okay figured out that posting pictures here is the same as other sites!

My son's first turkey


----------



## always_outdoors

I got mine in Unit 99 about 9am Sunday morning. 22 lbs. 4 oz, 9.5" beard, and had one spur that measured 1.5".

Was really happy to get the bird.


----------



## duckbuster808

I am from MI and I shot mine on Sunday (15th) it weighed 19lbs. it had 1 in. spurs and an 11 in. beard. I am 15 and this is the second turkey i have ever shot. It's going to be pretty hard for me to beat.

[/img]


----------



## Bluebill

What a great state for turkey hunting, Got a 22#, nine inch beard Eastern (I think) We hunted Standing Rock. Lots of other hunters, but a good numbers of birds also. No spurs on this bird.[/img]


----------



## dogdigger

got mine with the bow 

mark


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster

killed birds in texas, tennessee, and here at home, but by far the biggest bird i bagged this year was in KY. he weighed 29 1/2 pounds and had 2 1/8 inch spurs,and 2 beards one was 12 inches and the other was about 4 he is truly a bird of a life time.


----------

